# Paradise Canyon Golf Resort



## Nancy (Jan 30, 2014)

Has anyone stayed there or visited there?  Any suggestions concerning resort or what to do in area?

Yes, I've read reviews.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Soccer Canada (Feb 5, 2014)

Depends on the time of year you go.
In the Winter Time there wont be much of anything to do down there. And the hill leading down to the resort is not any treat either especially if the roads are icy.. The nearest shopping would be Safeways/Save-On Foods which is quite a ways away on University Drive all the way on the opposite end of the West Side of Lethbridge (probably 15-20 minutes drive depending on traffic from the University of Lethbridge). In terms of shopping there really is not any malls per say on the West Side, you would have to come across to the South Side to malls like Park Place or Centre Village..
In the summer time, the golf course is very nice and they do have a nice outdoor pool at the resort. The golf is very expensive (upwards of $100/round with Cart in the prime times). 

Bascially plan on a 15 minutes or so commute to get to any dining/shopping/grocery other then the Food at the Golf Course Clubhouse (which is very good, but a bit on the more pricey side of things like on most golf courses).

You can PM me if you have any specific questions, Ive lived in the Lethbridge area for more then 30 years.

Robb


----------



## Nancy (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Robb.  We are coming in early May.  Needed to go to Alberta for a Province.  May also drive to Saskatchewan for a day so we can say we've been there.   

Nancy


----------

